# Next time people tell you to obey the robber cause you might get hurt



## Deaf Smith (Jun 1, 2008)

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,361304,00.html

Home From Iraq, Wary Marine Fatally Wounded
Sunday , June 01, 2008






CLEVELAND, Ohio --

On leave from the violence he had survived in the war in Iraq, a young Marine was so wary of crime on the streets of his own home town that he carried only $8 to avoid becoming a robbery target. 

Despite his caution, Lance Cpl. Robert Crutchfield, 21, was shot point-black in the neck during a robbery at a bus stop. Feeding and breathing tubes kept him alive 4 1/2 months, until he died of an infection on May 18.

Two men have been charged in the attack, and Cuyahoga County Prosecutor Bill Mason said Friday the case was under review to decide whether to seek the death penalty.
"It is an awful story," said Alberta Holt, the young Marine's aunt and his legal guardian when he was a teenager determined to flee a troubled Cleveland school for safer surroundings in the suburbs.

Crutchfield was attacked on Jan. 5 while he and his girlfriend were waiting for a bus. He had heeded the warnings of commanders that a Marine on leave might be seen as a prime robbery target with a pocketful of money, so he only carried $8, his military ID card and a bank card.

"They took it, turned his pockets inside out, took what he had and told him since he was a Marine and didn't have any money he didn't deserve to live. They put the gun to his neck and shot him," Holt told The Associated Press.

The two men charged in the attack were identified as Ean Farrow, 19, and Thomas Ray III, 20, both of Cleveland. Their attorneys did not respond to The Associated Press' requests for comment.


----------



## Jai (Jun 1, 2008)

What in the blue hell is wrong with people now a days...


----------



## MJS (Jun 1, 2008)

This is why I say make an effort to defend yourself!!!  Sure, our material possessions can be replaced, but there is nothing to say that if we give those things up, we'll survive, and this article is proof!  

If we have a 50% chance of getting hurt or killed anyway, I'd rather take the chance and attempt a defense.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 1, 2008)

I don't support capital punishment. Those 2 should be released immediately....
In fact I think they should be dropped off in Tikrit, in their underwear.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jun 1, 2008)

I think Col. Cooper said it best (from Principles of Personal Defense):

"By the time one has exhausted every means of avoiding conflict it may be too late to save his life."

"Violent crime is feasible only if its victims are cowards.  A victim who fights back makes the whole business impractical.  It is true that a victim who fights back may suffer for it, but one who does not almost certainly will suffer for it.  And, suffer or not, the one who fights back retains his dignity and his self-respect."

"If violent crime is to be curbed, it is only the intended victim who can do it.  The felon does not fear the police, and he fears neither judge nor jury.  Therefore what he must be taught to fear is his victim.  If a felon attacks you and lives, he will reasonably concude that he can do it again.  By submitting to him, you not only impreril your own life, but you jeapardize the lives of others."

"By doing what our assailant least expects us to do, we may throw him completely offf.  ...what he usually least expects is instant, violent counterattack."


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 1, 2008)

Afraid I'm gonna have to come back after I've cooled off.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 1, 2008)

It's not clear he had much of a chance at that point. How sad.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Jun 2, 2008)

kenpotex said:


> I think Col. Cooper said it best (from Principles of Personal Defense):
> 
> "By the time one has exhausted every means of avoiding conflict it may be too late to save his life."
> 
> ...


 
Truth!

And I sure wish I had taken an API course when the great Col. Cooper was still alive. I've taken courses from some of his compatriots, but not the master himself.

Deaf


----------



## KenpoTex (Jun 2, 2008)

Deaf Smith said:


> Truth!
> 
> *And I sure wish I had taken an API course when the great Col. Cooper was still alive*. I've taken courses from some of his compatriots, but not the master himself.
> 
> Deaf


 
You and I both, the world lost a hell of a warrior when he made his trip to Valhalla.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 2, 2008)

Depending upon the situation... yeah, you cooperate... until you see an opening which they (the robbers) will most certainly have given you at one point or another. Take 'em out and do it with extreme prejudice because they don't give a damn about you anyway... why should you? Then leave the area/scene... you don't need the court hassle anyway with the possibility of some lawyer saying how YOU were the aggressor. 
Very sad that the marine had gone through all that he went through during his TOD only to die in his homeland at the hands of thugs. Such a waste.


----------



## chinto (Jun 3, 2008)

ok, took an hour to cool off...  now give the bastards a fair trial.. if convicted, let his squad mates have them for what ever form of execution they prefer! long drop hanging is what I would suggest, but a firing squad is fine too.. or maybe they would just beat them to death... ( if the squad does not want to even touch such scum, well then the state or feds should do the execution.. once again I suggest the military use one of its old portable gallows and a long drop... )_


----------



## Deaf Smith (Jun 3, 2008)

chinto said:


> ok, took an hour to cool off... now give the bastards a fair trial.. if convicted, let his squad mates have them for what ever form of execution they prefer! long drop hanging is what I would suggest, but a firing squad is fine too.. or maybe they would just beat them to death... ( if the squad does not want to even touch such scum, well then the state or feds should do the execution.. once again I suggest the military use one of its old portable gallows and a long drop... )_


 
Nah chinto,

Just send him to the Afganistan mountians with a real anti-Moslim tatoo on his forhead.

Now that would be fun to watch.

Deaf


----------



## tellner (Jun 3, 2008)

Sometimes your best bet is to cooperate. 
Sometimes it's running. 
Sometimes it's fighting. 
Sometimes it's using verbal skills to change the situation.

Unfortunately, there are no guarantees. You have to make your decision under stress with a potentially violent person who may not know from one second to the next what _*he's*_ planning to do and who may be more nervous than you and full of adrenaline or other mind-altering chemicals. 

All you can do is train hard and cultivate clarity so that whatever you do is performed as efficiently as possible and represents your absolute best assessment of the circumstances. Good luck.


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Jun 3, 2008)

Lost for words.


----------

